# Remembering the Passing of GM Remy A. Presas



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2008)

Today is the 7th anniversary of the passing a GM Remy A. Presas. A moment of silence please.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2008)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Phil Mar Nadela (Aug 29, 2008)

.


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Aug 31, 2008)

...


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 2, 2008)

...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 3, 2008)

.


----------



## ArnisHermit (Sep 3, 2008)

.


----------

